# Questions about some older Kenwood stuff



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't do a whole lot with home audio, but came across a good local deal on some super old school Pioneer tower speakers (CS-T7000) and some Kenwood hi-fi separates (KRF-X7775D and KMF-X9000). I also got some Kenwood studio monitors and a center channel, but I'll probably end up getting rid of those. The receiver/amp was released ~'01/'02 and there was an entire lineup that matched that can be seen here:

http://www.kenwood.nl/WebFiles/File/nl/download/flyer/home/2001_2002/kenwood-ENG-HIFI.pdf

If I can, I'd like to find a DVD player from that lineup. The model numbers would include the DVF-3050, DVF-3550, DVF-R7030-B, and the DVF-R9050. I can't seem to find anything FS anywhere though. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I'm sure some home theater/home audio forum has one of these kicking around.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck man... the best luck I have found is watching Ebay like a hawk every day or 2.. I have older Energy Veritas 22.3 towers. I watched & waited for 8 months before I found the matching Center channel. Almost as long finding the Matching rear/surrounds. 

My Yamaha DSP-A1 Integrated Receiver has a matching DVD-changer I have been trying to find for 2 years....

Just like old-school Car product... luck & diligence will pay off eventually. try over at DIYaudio?

Rob


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't yet... I'm not familiar with many of the home audio sites. I remember Audiogon from awhile back but am not aware of many others. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled. It'd be nice to find out a few of the forums though; I'm sure if I went on and put up a WTB thread, someone would have one kicking around that they'd be willing to part with.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Not the same era, but I still rock out some older Kenwood units (from the mid 80s) with Yamaha concert speakers. They are built like tanks. I see simiiar items on craigslist though from time to time, thought I would suggest checking it and eBay.


----------



## cravenmh (Jan 14, 2009)

Anything newer than about 1985 is not that heavy duty. Many better options for low $. I did have an old KR-6050 receiver , 60\ch. from 1980 and it was built like a tank. You can get some super well built receivers from 1977-1981, which were the peak years that are incredible and were very expensive them. The Marantz still are highly sought after.


----------

